# Verapamil and interaction with Bugleweed or Motherwart?



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

My Dr. is anti anything alternative. I am currently on 2.5 mgs of Methimazole and just recently got my levels back to normal, however my heart is still racing and wakes me up at night going even faster. I get the sweat and chills too. I am taking verapamil for migraines and am wondering since it's somewhat similar to a beta blocker in the fact that they both slow the heart rate and blood pressure, is there anyone who knows if Bugleweed or motherwart or contraindicated?

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good question for a pharmacist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/integrative-medicine/about-herbs-botanicals-other-products

Here is a good place to look this stuff up. Copy and paste into your browser.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you both! <3


----------

